# Were Loggin Now !!!



## tramp bushler (Aug 22, 2009)

Give this a try here..




Lets see how many pics got spit out here



.... The fat white guy is me ... Animal Austin is buckin for me ....... This was last May ,,,08 .. The Big Bear Timber Sale .. Hoonah Ranger District Chichagof Is.. Yellow , or Alaska Cedar .. The one I,m falling is a cull , lots of firewood in it tho The timber animal is bucking is some pretty nice stuff ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 22, 2009)

Screwed up on that on , Better try again ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 22, 2009)

If at first you don,t succeed Try try again !!



. I,m running an 044 w/30" full skip Stihl chain . Animal is running an ubiquitous 660 w/32" full skip ... all chisel ground chains ....


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 22, 2009)

*A chocker setters dream*

.. If you can,t get a good end there , your fired !!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 22, 2009)

*Another view*


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 22, 2009)

. For those of you from the picnic forest areas ..... This is pretty nice easy ground for Southeast, Alaska . Not too brushy ...... You should see it when the brush is thick ..... Oh and incidentally .. While we were cutting on this day a brown bear over 900 lbs walked by .. Here is a pic of my fallers pack.



. Ruger Blackhawk Stainless in 45Colt loaded with 335gr Hard Cast LFN gc and 23 or 26 gr of H110 ..For a schossh over 1200 fps ... And I was thinking real serious about the 500 S&W ...... It wasn,t called the Big Bear Timber Sale for nothin..


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 22, 2009)

45 Colt's a little light for bear that size isn't it? Better to have a 10ga double cut off to about 16", full of slugs, and hung in a Mad Max type holster.. Wha-BOOM! 

Ian


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 22, 2009)

I can smell that yellow cedar from here. Was that near Hoonah? I guess Tenakee Springs is still on the map?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw a mouse run out of the weeds last week. I almost had to pepper spray him.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 22, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I saw a mouse run out of the weeds last week. I almost had to pepper spray him.



Bwahahahaha! That's awesome! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice pics Bushler!


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 22, 2009)

took a little hike up in hatchers pass ak.,got a couple miles in at best?smelled something ranque first,and right after that a heluva commotion in the brush!i was froze solid...made it back to anchorage that night and got talkin to a local,and they said oh yeah!that was probably a grizz,like it was no big deal!ak.is a whole different story from anywhere i have been


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 22, 2009)

nice pics thanks tom trees


----------



## Holzer (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi tramp bushler,
these are really nice pics, the wood looks great, we have no wood that is that big in Germany, the biggest that I have ever felled, were some oaks, with about 1,20m diameter, that have to be about 4 feet. But they were just about 25meteres high. Also some cottonwood all about 3feet, but a little higher.
Once in my life I will go to the US and want to fell some real big ones.

Greetings,
Johannes


----------



## slowp (Aug 23, 2009)

More please. I thinks I see some Devils Club there...


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 23, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> . For those of you from the picnic forest areas ..... This is pretty nice easy ground for Southeast, Alaska . Not too brushy ...... You should see it when the brush is thick ..... Oh and incidentally .. While we were cutting on this day a brown bear over 900 lbs walked by .. Here is a pic of my fallers pack.
> 
> 
> 
> . Ruger Blackhawk Stainless in 45Colt loaded with 335gr Hard Cast LFN gc and 23 or 26 gr of H110 ..For a schossh over 1200 fps ... And I was thinking real serious about the 500 S&W ...... It wasn,t called the Big Bear Timber Sale for nothin..



We ran into a problem like that this spring in the Charlottes. Just a little black bear, but big enough I didn't want to go nose to nose. Don't remember how many oil jugs we lost, 10-15 maybe, couple packs that needed major patching, still have my lunch kit with the teeth marks in it! He was getting pretty brazen, coming within 20 ft, all while the saws are roaring and 4-5 ft spruce are shaking the ground! He was trapped and taken 60 km away. Two days later he was back at it! Needless to say he's no longer a problem!


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 23, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> .. If you can,t get a good end there , your fired !!!


what are they gonna hook those logs onto?dozer,heli?


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 23, 2009)

. I,ve got to get the sequence to posting the pics and writing the text so I don,t loose the typing , Which I consider work .... Most of the pics from this job I put on my wifes puter which died .. the pics got retrieved but they are in town on a disc ....This is wierd I keep getting the same pic repeat itself ..


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 23, 2009)

.See if this helps ?????????



. This cedar was leaning pretty hard over the line , thats why I had to put in a couple swing cuts and tap in a couple wedges ... Didn,t want it to screw up the leade.....




. Maybe I,ve gotter figerd now .


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 23, 2009)

Tramp... just a suggestion. When you post pics, hit enter to put a line space between the pics and the text.... like this.. I shrunk the pics so the repeat wouldn't be so irritating to the other viewers... 






See if this helps ?????????






This cedar was leaning pretty hard over the line , thats why I had to put in a couple swing cuts and tap in a couple wedges ... Didn,t want it to screw up the leade.....






Maybe I,ve gotter figerd now.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 23, 2009)

*Brown bear trail..*

Here Ralph (Animal) is standing to one side of a bear trail that had the biggest tracks and the widest spacing of any bear trail I,ve been on ..And I,ve been on hundreds .




...... One morning one of the monsters was in the road when Dan and Lori went outand the hump on his back was part way up the winds
hield of their 4x4 half ton Chevy ... With the bear standing on all 4 feet .....When you see grizzled brown hair 9 feet up a tree stuck in the bark from where they were rubbing thier back and the back of their head ,, You know there is something bigger than you out their ........ OH and the 10 ga ...... Not that effective ........Would prefer my 45 . definatly prefer a 500 Linebaugh ,500 Wyo Exp ,500 Smith ,500 Maximum ect ..... But the 458 Win Mag is pretty ideal .... There is no comparrison to the 458 and the shotguns on bear ..... Shotguns suck for brown bear !!!!!! Good for shiners and revinuers I spose , but not for bears ... If you want to argue that point go to Accurate Reloading.com Forums , Alaska forum and bring up the subject .... I,ll be watching on the sidelines and laughing !!!!!!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 23, 2009)

So a 45 colt is better for an up close encounter with a brown bear than a 10ga slug? I'll have to dig out my reloading manuals and do a ft-lb comparison.

Ian

Edit.. 
10 ga slug, 766gr, 1280fps, 2785 ft/lb energy (Federal factory load)
45 colt, 325 hard cast, 1275fps, 1172 ft/lbs energy (Hottest load I could find on a quick search)

not looking for an argument, was just curious about the comparison.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 23, 2009)

T have a Marlin Guide Gun in 45-70 that I have loaded up very hot )can't remember the exact load). That gun is not pleasant to shoot and I don't seem to mind recoil too much.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2009)

2dogs said:


> T have a Marlin Guide Gun in 45-70 that I have loaded up very hot )can't remember the exact load). That gun is not pleasant to shoot and I don't seem to mind recoil too much.



I love my 45-70 Marlin!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a 45-70 NEF Handi-rifle with a 22" barrel and a 32" Buffalo Classic that I had pushed out to 45-90. Sold both of them. Just didn't have a use for them.

Ian


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I had a 45-70 NEF Handi-rifle with a 22" barrel and a 32" Buffalo Classic that I had pushed out to 45-90. Sold both of them. Just didn't have a use for them.
> 
> Ian



Someday I'll have me a 45-110 or 45-120.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> So a 45 colt is better for an up close encounter with a brown bear than a 10ga slug? I'll have to dig out my reloading manuals and do a ft-lb comparison.
> 
> Ian
> 
> ...



Depth of penatration .... I have found a number of standard slugs 2-.4 "sme 6" in a bear .. WLN flat nose Hard cast or Belt Mt Punch bullets from a 45 Colt @1200 fps weighing 335 grains or so will penatrate thru FEET of bear ......... Energy figures arn,t all that reliable ........... Some loadings could show that a 300 RUM has more energy than a 458 Win Mag. .. But it,s not even close as far as preformance on a bear @ 20 feet .... .. I have alot of experience with bears ... A shot gun ain,t much most of the time .......... With a Brenneke slug at a max velocity it is as good as it will be , Then it would be better than a revolver ....But only just ........


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

2dogs said:


> T have a Marlin Guide Gun in 45-70 that I have loaded up very hot )can't remember the exact load). That gun is not pleasant to shoot and I don't seem to mind recoil too much.


. The 45/70 w/ Buffalo Bore or CorBon heavy loads works very well on big bears ....... It still isn,t a 416 or 458 , but it works well .... The thing about a long gun is , I,m packin a saw ,ax , spare bar , gas and oil . plus ...... No room for a long gun ..


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheapest way to try out the shotgun slug theroy , is go buy a big bull ... shoot it in the shulder with your slugs ... Myself , I would bring a lot of them with me for that task When it is dead do an autopsy and see how the slugs did ...... You may get very suprised ...........And it will be the cheapest relitavly real experiment you can come up with .. Shoot the same animal with a 45 colt with heavy bullet loads and compare the results ..... 
. I,m not saying that of all things I would prefer a pistol for bear .... my 416s and 458s are perfect ..... but the pistol is pretty easy to pack around ... and something is miles better than nothing .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yooper (Aug 24, 2009)

wow thanks for sharing the photos of your stomping grounds, excellent!


----------



## Greystoke (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice Pictures Tramp I am guessing that you posted pictures of the log loader because that unit was shovel logged? I worked on shovel ground for over a year by Thorne Bay...got spoiled. Although our shovel operator was crazy, as a good portion of the ground that we cut was supposed to be yarder ground, but the shovel operator was determined to have at it...saw him work on some pretty steep nasty ground!


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 27, 2009)

*digital pictures*

I,ve got quite a few pictures of cutting and logging, But they are not digital yet .. I can't find my scanner/ printer since we moved so I can,t get many more than what I,ve posted ..... If I post pics of what I,m doing now people may laugh @ me ....Tho it is alot of fun ... Not to often I have to run for my life in these woods .......... 
.
. The Forest Service is real big on shovel loggin if not using a tower , or Helicopter. You know how soft and screwed up even good ground is .. A shovel is pretty good , tho hydraulics have put alot of men out of work .............The guy I cut for got it at a fairly good price....
.
. We had a few 3-5 bushel yellow cedars on that sale , a couple 5 bushel spruce and an aweful lot of 1-2 bushel spruce .. It was mainly a cedar sale ........


----------

